# For those of you who feed FRESHPET



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am researching dog food - AGAIN! My three have been eating ZiwiPeak Lamb for several months. Now, all the sudden, the two Malts have to be coaxed to eat it. I tried the venison a couple of months ago, and they wouldn't eat it at all. Very frustrating!

I'm thinking of trying Freshpet. I see that there are Select, Vital, and Deli Fresh varsities. Which do you feed?

Thanks for any input.

Maybe I just have a couple of super picky pups! I bought beef trachea because I read how many dogs enjoy it. Madison and Paxton sniffed it and walked away; Axel, AKA "the Sheriff," was so territorial about his (although he wasn't chewing it) I had to take it away. Who spoiled these guys? I'm sure it wasn't me! :w00t:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lexi LOVES the ziwi peaks - and I also have her on Acana - she loves that also - I alternative the Ziwipeaks and stella and chewys.

There have been some great posts lately about Freshpet


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I gave Fresh Pet a try and the dogs LOVE it. I wasn't unhappy with my old food (Only Natural Dehydrated Raw) but I ran out and had to run to the store at 10pm one night. I decided to try the Fresh Pet. It's the one in the bag. Not the tubs or the big roll. Well....it was a huge hit. Especially Frank. He literally dances when he sees the bag come out of the fridge. I checked it out on the Dog Food Advisor, and not a bad rating. So, I guess I can add it to the food rotation!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey eats freshpet and she likes all of the flavors. The one in the bag I forgot the flavor of it but she did not really eat it up as fast as the other ones I am not really sure why.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im not sure about Fresh pet since i havent researched it but heard alot of great things about it i took another ladies suggestion on SM and tried Merricks for Romeo since he has been having a problem with not eating his N/B and so far so good i was going to stick to boiled chicken until i heard back form the vet before i would decide to change but i just couldnt help myself and bought Merrick Thanksgiivng and they have so many varieties its crazy. SO far Romeo has been eating three times a day on Merick mixed with NB dry kibbles and im crossing ,my fingers and praying he enjoys this choice because i dont want to change their food again unless absolutely necesary . I think i spoil them too much :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just tried the Freshpet Select on Tuesday with my pups and they loved it, now they get so excited when they see me getting their food ready, i got the tube and it's like slicing bologna. I was feeding Primal Raw and Stella and Chewy's, but being out of a job and going to school, i needed to find something more economical and also great quality. It got a 5 star rating on the dog food advisor. Freshpet Select Slice and Serve (Rolled)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been using Vital- the one in the bag called ''Complete Meal". My two just love it...Chloe loves it so much she starts choking from excitement when eating it. I have to slow her down. I have used the Vital roll which they liked as well and did try the Deli Fresh but Chloe didn't seem to like it as much but ate it anyway. Summer eats anything you put in front her her.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

My two like the Vital formulas. Won't eat the Deli Fresh or Select. I like that the Vital is grain free - which I need for Gus with his Colitis.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought freshpet today and fed it to my trio tonight. Madison actually DANCED across the floor as I put her plate down, and she gobbled it up. I was so excited! Paxton ate his, too, although not as enthusiastically. Axel was about the same as Paxton. I even gave them each a little more.

So far, Freshpet has been a hit. I hope it continues!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had Tyler eating Vital a few months ago...more as an easy supplement to home cooking because he's used to that but I wanted a quick go to if I couldn't get his food ready. Now I've gotten Fresh Pet in the tube and he likes that a lot. He didn't eat the mix in the bags though I thought it would be a hit. It's something I like having on hand. My guys a kind of "mix things up, mom" guy. My vet was very keen on this food when I saw her late last year.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I had Tyler eating Vital a few months ago...more as an easy supplement to home cooking because he's used to that but I wanted a quick go to if I couldn't get his food ready. Now I've gotten Fresh Pet in the tube and he likes that a lot. He didn't eat the mix in the bags though I thought it would be a hit. It's something I like having on hand. My guys a kind of "mix things up, mom" guy. My vet was very keen on this food when I saw her late last year.



I bought the tube kind, too...it does look like the pickle loaf from my childhood sandwiches! I'm so glad to find something Madison will eat without me having to beg her!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't feed Fresh Pet, but mine didn't like the trachea I bought for them either (from a big box pet supply store). They wouldn't even take them from me the second day. They smelled off to me though and broke into sharp pieces so I tossed them. I don't know if I got a bad brand or batch or what. 

Anyway, good luck with the food!


----------

